# The Batman Trailer



## Outré (Oct 17, 2021)

I know there is already an abundance of Batman movies.. but I think this actually looks pretty good.

It’s also directed by the same director of Dawn of the Planet of the Ape… which was an amazing movie… so I’m excited!

Plus I’m a huge Batman nerd… so I eat this kinda stuff up.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 21, 2021)

It's just really hard to take the sparkly vampire seriously as Batman.


----------



## Outré (Oct 21, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> It's just really hard to take the sparkly vampire seriously as Batman.


Hehe, I understand the sentiment. I never paid much attention to the twilight movies so that’s possibly why it doesn’t affect me as much. I just figure that he was doing what he was paid as an actor to do in those movies. If he’s able to pull this movie off and that just makes him a good actor.

I’m a huge Batman fan so I’m going to see the movie no matter what. The thing that really excites me is the director. I loved what he did with planet of the apes… and I’m just gonna trust that he made his casting choices for a good reason..

But I can totally respect your opinion and see why other people would be put off.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 21, 2021)

Understood.  I've never seen any of the Twilight movies, but the actor himself just has the personality of a wet cardboard box.  Maybe that's fitting for the Batman character, I will still probably see the movie at some point.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2021)

The batman trailer sounds like the mobile home batman has to live in after Wayne enterprises go bust. 

My brother said he's looking forward to this film because they filmed parts of it in Glasgow, so he hopes it will given 'Gotham' more of a gothic vibe.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 24, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I know there is already an abundance of Batman movies.. but I think this actually looks pretty good.
> 
> It’s also directed by the same director of Dawn of the Planet of the Ape… which was an amazing movie… so I’m excited!
> 
> Plus I’m a huge Batman nerd… so I eat this kinda stuff up.



It might work, but I still have a hard time wrapping my head around Patterson as Bruce Wayne/Batman. Happy to be proven wrong though, Batman rocks in many many interpretations! Look forward to seeing what they bring to the table that's unique.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 24, 2021)

Batman with a pointy chin is weird.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 24, 2021)

Dude, that muscle car style batmobile looks awesome.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Dude, that muscle car style batmobile looks awesome.



It should, it's his original. Like one of the very first styles. At least the 60's to 70's anyway.





__





						The History of the Batmobile - BatmobileHistory.com
					

The complete history of the Batmobile from 1939 to today, featuring news and information from the comics, television, movies, games, toys, and more!



					www.batmobilehistory.com


----------



## Outré (Oct 25, 2021)

I think this movie looks like the best off the pages of the comic book type of Batman movie.


----------

